# Rhodiola - 10 Days in



## TonyUK (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi All,

I am ten days into using Rhodiola and thought I would post my findings. I have been feeling exhausted and stressed for 6 months due to my job and a little down, not really feeling excited about anything and just being tired all the time. I am male and 38 years old

I am taking the following every morning:

2 x 250mg Rhodiola (Holland and Barrat)
1 huge multivitamin with all the B's (Holland and Barrat)
1 x Selenium - just cos its healthy to do so .

During the first week I did'nt feel that much

After the first week I feel 100 times better. 

I do feel:
More energy
More alert
Somehow healthier
Excited about small things - including work!!!
More methodical in thinking - its easier to think.
I am not looking at the bad side of things all the time
I find it easy to get up in the morning 
I feel my general mood has stabilised.
I feel 'naturally' happy though not excessivley as driven by chemicals

The last time I felt like this i was about 19 years old.

I do have a slight headache - which could be too higher dose or just a headache / flu

I have read it takes about 4 weeks to kick in so I am hoping this feeling will be the same / maybe better.

I am thinking about adding L-Theanine and Ashwaganda to my list. Anyone any experience of taking the above. Do they mix OK?


If you are thinking about trying Rhodiola - then just do it. Best thing I have ever taken and I think its better than 5-THP

Would love to hear from anyone taking any of the above

Cheers

Tony


----------



## abitshaky (Jan 7, 2011)

hi tonyuk

do you know what the rosavin % is? i am currently using a 3% yet have read that 10% + is ideal


----------



## TonyUK (Jan 5, 2011)

*Still good*

Thanks for the posts

It's 3%

Yes - do it tomorrow!

I am two weeks in still feel as good - and weirdly enough I DON'T want any beer in case it ruins the effect ! Beer can't make me feel this good

I will keep posting


----------



## abitshaky (Jan 7, 2011)

Still going well?

I Initially started taking it because i exercise hard 6-7 times a week, suffer from very poor sleep and was interested in its immune system support. 

I take 300mg every morning. Will also take another 300mg after training (which is 5-6 times per week) so im taking around 600 mg a day.

Unfortunately havent noticed any difference in edginess and note that too much can lead to increased anxiety. 600mg is perhaps too much


----------



## TonyUK (Jan 5, 2011)

*update*

Hi Shaky,

Funny you say that - I was taking 2 x 250mg Rhodiola in the morning and it was too much, I felt great but had a slight but dam annoying headache, swapped my Rhodiola for a different brand and now take 300mg only in the morning.

I feel AWESOME.

My my regime now is

1 x 300mg Rhodiola (Solgar) morning
1 x huge multivitamin with all the B's (Holland and Barrat)
1 x Selenium - just cos its healthy to do so
1 x 300mg ashwagandha (Solgar) morning and evening
3 x 1200mg Omgea 3 through the day
1 x L-Theanine before bed.

Still not had a beer in nearly three weeks and weirdly enough, my wife just bought me my fave Kronenbourg AND I DONT WANT ONE!!!!

I dont want anything to stop the fact I feel good.

Ashwagandha is worth looking into also.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Ashwagandha looks sedative to you? Or a tonic as Rhodiola R.? Thanks


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Rhodiola extract in the morning is my usual way to start the day. I don't fell such overall improvement as you, maybe due tolerance or low doses that i use. No help with anxiety, though some energy boost. Easier to go to work. I rotate it with eleutherococcus etc.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

This is probably a rare reaction, but I tried Rhodiola for the past few days and each time I felt a significant increase in anxiety almost reaching a panic attack, and as a result my mood would be affected negatively as well. I read that it might take 1-3 weeks before this initial phase passes by...but I'm not sure I want to feel like this for that long. I opted to stop it for now, maybe in the future when I don't have classes I'll try it again. I'm wondering if anyone else has had a similar reaction to mine? 
It was the Jarrow's Formula brand btw.

Oh and I also tried Ashwagandha since I read good things about it as well, and had a similar reaction. Since they're both adaptogens, maybe I have a pre-existing condition that makes me react badly to them? I tried to google for information and found out it could be the result of adrenal fatigue...but then again adaptogens are supposed to help with that, so I'm not sure.


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

lol 16 grams. btw rhodiola powder could be the most disgusting thing on earth. phenibut tastes like candy compared to it.


----------

